# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Phần mềm quản lý điểm sinh viên ở trường đại học/cao đẳng

## trangvanthao

bạn nào có đề tài quản lý điểm sinh viên ở các trường đại học hay là cao đẳng cũng được. Mình đang làm đề tài này nhưng hơi khó, muốn tìm tài liệu để tham khảo thêm. Nếu có chương trình+code thi mình cảm ơn.^^

----------

